# rough week with tourettes



## skyler (Jan 16, 2009)

As some of you may know I have tourettes sydrome.This has been a bad week,and i need some prayers.It has moved into my neck and it looks like im shakinging my head no.so my mother doxielady had to pick me  up from school today.More and more stress on me this week.The lord has really blessed me with many talents.I took a book and lended it out and the girl stole the book.she said she didn't even borrow a book from me.The lord saved me and im so glad he made me a spot at my church for my great grandmothers piano, feels like thats where I belong. He blessed me with the ability to play piano.

                         i just needed some extra prayers
                                        LOVE,
                                        Bobby


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bobby, you sound like a really cool kid and God has blessed your mom with you   Yep, you are in my prayers and so is she!! 

When folks do bad things... just pray for them. God has a way of fixing things for us better than we can do 

Julia




skyler said:


> As some of you may know I have tourettes sydrome.This has been a bad week,and i need some prayers.It has moved into my neck and it looks like im shakinging my head no.so my mother doxielady had to pick me up from school today.More and more stress on me this week.The lord has really blessed me with many talents.I took a book and lended it out and the girl stole the book.she said she didn't even borrow a book from me.The lord saved me and im so glad he made me a spot at my church for my great grandmothers piano, feels like thats where I belong. He blessed me with the ability to play piano.
> 
> i just needed some extra prayers
> LOVE,
> Bobby


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 17, 2009)

You are in my Prayers, Bobby.


----------



## NoOne (Jan 17, 2009)

Prayers sent that your talent will bless many, God bless


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 17, 2009)

Currahee said:


> Prayers sent that your talent will bless many, God bless



Said a lot better than I could have.  Praying extra for you Bobby.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Prayers go out.


----------



## Davans (Jan 17, 2009)

Hang in there Bobby, Prayers.............


----------



## Sargent (Jan 17, 2009)

You got it, bud!


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 17, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for you Bobby .  Hang in there !! I teach school and kids can be cruel at times.  Pray for that young lady and hopefully she will see the light.  You are doing the right thing.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jan 17, 2009)

Prayers for you son,everything will get better,God bless you,and I love you


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hang in there bud.  Prayers sent!


----------



## bruceg (Jan 17, 2009)

My prayers are added. My son has a friend that has tourettes. It was very hard on him until they found the right medications in the right dose. His friend is a completely different person now that it is under control.

Anyway, you are in my prayers. It sounds like you have a great talent and a great place to be with the piano at church!


----------



## vol man (Jan 17, 2009)

hang in there bobby!  my memaw used to the say that the good lord with not put anything on you that you can't handle.


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 17, 2009)

Praying for you buddy.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Jan 18, 2009)

prayers added for you.  You sound like a special kid who recognizes the power of God and the talents He has blessed you with.  I would give anything to know how to play the piano.  I just never seemed to be able to understand how to read music and I tried several times.  So yes, you do have a very special talent.  I hope it takes you far. You know in your heart the tourettes is doing things to you that you don't like.  I will pray that people around you will also understand.


----------



## tigerfan (Jan 18, 2009)

*I have it too*

Skyler:

I also have tourette's syndrome and it was diagnosed when I was 10 (now 34).  Do not let it stop you from doing what you love.  It is not fatal, but it is tough to deal with at times.  Remember, life is tough, but it is fun too.  Do not let other's stupidity get you down.

If you like to play the piano, play it.  If you like to hunt, hunt.  For me, it was baseball.  I loved it, and I played it (for a long time).

There are some great people on this forum.  You're in good hands if you need to chat.  My inbox is also fairly empty and always open to you.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayers sent,Bobby.
You've got a great attitude,and we've got a great God.He'll watch over you.


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 18, 2009)

prayers sent.


----------



## skyler (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for all ya'lls prayers  im doin much better


----------



## skyler (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are some pics of me at church tonight it was wonderful,if anyone wants to come visit my church I go to Fairview Baptist church in Gainesville just thought I would invite you,thanks your prayers they really helped alot and God bless you all for taking the time to pray ,tonight I sang a song I wrote called On my knees and  I sang Because he lives 
love Bobby


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 18, 2009)

Skylar, those hands was made to make a joyful noise! 
Stress is hard to deal with for me and I am old! lol!
  I can only imagine how hard it is for you... Always look up and try to over look the ones who hurt. Got you in my prayer list


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you all for praying for my sonhe is doing much much better and was eager to get back to school this morning ,really do appreciate the encouraging words to him, it sure did do wonders ,thank you lord and God bless each of you


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 20, 2009)

Doxie, 

You are blessed with a special gift in that son of yours! 

And I am so glad he is better and back in school!!

Julia


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 20, 2009)

Skyler keep signing and playing that piano...God will continue to bless you...


----------



## Superposed (Jan 20, 2009)

*Keep it going Skyler*

Whether you have realized it yet or not, you are a blessing to those around you.  Through your music and your attitude you are a witness to others.  God is using you, although it might be difficult for you to appreciate just how much, at your current age.  It looks like you have a great support group, which is something all Christians need.  Keep it going!


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jan 25, 2009)

Please contiune to pray for my little boy Bobby,after all this trouble over the book and us getting him another to replace the one the girl took ,I thought well everything will get better,then,2 boys has been really mean to him,one boy pulled his hair while the other one punched him  on the bus he finally broke down and told me one of the boys hits him just about everyday ,I just dont understand it ,well that was on Monday I called and reported all of it so they had a talk with the boys told them next time they hit him they would either be suspended or have to go to another school well last Friday there was a dance at the school ,I didnt really want him to go but I didnt tell him that ,Im not going to hold hom back from things he loves to do ,well one of the boys ending up hitting Bobby in the face ,he got picked up by his parents and suspended ,I know how it is in schools just wished it wasnt that way,makes things tougher for him ,and all he wants is to love everybody,not just saying that because he is my son ,thats all he really wants ,he has a heart of gold and acts alot older than he really is ,just please continue to pray for him and for these kids that for no reason pick on other kids ,that the Lord will get a hold of there hearts


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like the other boy's parents need to get a hold of something.  Good luck to you and your son.  Kids can be so cruel to each other.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 25, 2009)

Skyler,

You seem like a bright young man that has a good head on his shoulders.  

May God Bless You, and may your playing bless many people.


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 25, 2009)

Doxie,

have you thought about home schooling, if that is something you can do?  He has a good peer group at church and there are lots of fun things that can be done since most kids learn faster at home 

just a thought... hang in there Bobby and Doxie!  It WILL get better 

Julia


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 25, 2009)

I missed Bobby's post till now, I was hoping after the book issue it would be back to normal.  Just hollar if ya'll ever need something.  Ya'll know ya'll are always in my prayers.  Wish he could come over to Banks and go to school with the girls.

Need to post a youtube of Bobby playing sometime.  That boy has talent like no one else.  Uncle George used to get picked on school pretty bad when he was your age and I didn't turn out too awful bad (don't answer that ).  Keep your mind on your books and music and know that as you get older, things do get better.  And hollier at Uncle George if you ever need anything.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jan 25, 2009)

He dosent want to be home schooled,he said he just loves everyone there so much, and loves his school  ,but I have really thought about it,nobody likes to see there kids being  hurt everything has been great up until now


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, we will just have to pray it improves quickly! I expect that he has such a big heart he loves everyone...  I wish we were all more like him!! 






DOXIELADY said:


> He dosent want to be home schooled,he said he just loves everyone there so much, and loves his school ,but I have really thought about it,nobody likes to see there kids being hurt everything has been great up until now


----------



## funandgun (Jan 26, 2009)

Bobby, you have our prayers as well.....remember, if the Lord brings you to it, he'll see you through it.

You sound like a very special young man and yes, please do post yourself playing that piano.


----------

